

What, me study? Why so many colleges are education-free zones. - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703720504575377141083733402.html?mod=ITP_opinion_0

======
balding_n_tired
"The book's title refers to the fact that only 30% of students enrolled in
liberal-arts colleges graduate in four years. Roughly 60% take at least six
years to get their degrees. That may be fine with many schools, whose
administrators see dollar signs in those extra semesters."

I took 5 years--I took a year off to work and replenish my bank account. No
dollars accrued to the school by the delay. Other people switch majors and so
take more than four.

